# Advice needed after handing in notice and how will S.W. payment work?



## MuffinMan1 (5 May 2011)

Hello,
Well hope somebody can help as I've dug a hole for myself and just feel stressed. So won't leave details out and hopefully someone can help.

I'm 22 and work as a trainee accountant in a city for last 3 years but really dislike the job/profession. So I handed my notice in a few weeks back with the intention of travelling. The employers were nice and accepted it and asked a few times was I still going and practically saying there still work here for me if I want it. But I just dislike the profession and feel it's better suited to someone who is interested in the career and likes numbers etc. (I was pushed in to this job by my parents). 
Anyway, I stupidly told my parents I had been let go. Mistake I know. I still intend to emmigrate in maybe late June or July but am finished job in mid May. I was also struggling financially with the price of petrol and the 30 mile trip to and from work daily and the €28 a week for parking. 
I also have a car loan of €111 every second week and small bills.

I know most people would say I a fool for what I done but I just felt I needed to get out and well I know it may seem I a lazy guy but I am very active and willing to do most jobs.
Anyway here my questions and hopefully someone can help.

- If I apply for dole will I definitly get 9 week DQ?
- Is there anyway I can apply for Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance without previous employer knowing? (Just would feel extremely embarrassed after what has happened)
- If I get 9 week exclusion is there any where else I can apply to help me financially with my bills?
- What are SW officers generally like and will they possibly have a disliking for people like me who gave up a job.
- Is there anyway around it or can anyone advise me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gipimann (5 May 2011)

Have a read of the sticky thread at the top of this forum for general information on Jobseeker's claims (including the guidelines on disqualification)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=98113

Each case where a disqualification may be applied is assessed on its own merits (within the guidelines), so it's impossible to say with certainty that you'd be in or out.   If you're available for, and looking for work now, then apply for Jobseekers and see what happens.  If you are disqualified, you have the right of appeal.

If you are disqualified, you may not be eligible for any other SW payment during that period of disqualification.   

The scheme which "fills the gap" for people waiting for SW payments is Supplementary Welfare Allowance, administered by Community Welfare Officers at the local health centre.   

One of the qualifying criteria for SWA is that you must not have deprived yourself of an income, so you may be refused - again, if this happens, you have the right of appeal.  

SWA is a means-tested payment, and since you are under 25 and living at home, you will be means-tested on your parent(s) income for this scheme.   You would have to supply evidence of your parent(s) income to the CWO.


----------



## MuffinMan1 (5 May 2011)

Thanks for the info but can I ask what procedure exactly do Social Welfare follow?
Will they contact my previous employer even if I'm honest and say I left out of my own will etc. Would I be better off just trying to survive the 9 weeks?

How do the Social act as I heard they contact previous employer to see is old job still available? And would SWA act in same manner as Social Welfare?


----------



## gipimann (6 May 2011)

If you leave work of your own free will, it's likely you will be disqualified for up to 9 weeks.   If you intend appealling the disqualification, then SW will contact your previous employer to check details.

If you decide not to appeal, they may not contact the employer.

SWA may contact your employer to confirm last date of salary payment and to confirm if there are any more payments due, but they don't ask whether the job's still available or not.


----------



## Ildánach (6 May 2011)

Another difficulty you will face is your intention to emigrate/travel.   This will have a bearing on whether you are considered to be genuinely seeking and available for full-time work.  It is possible that as well as any disqualification that you would not receive a payment anyway on these grounds.

The Irish National Organisation of the Unemployed run a confidential and free information line on 01 856 0088 if you need to discuss your circumstances with someone.


----------



## MuffinMan1 (6 May 2011)

Cheers gipimann,

Can I just ask has anyone ever got 9 weeks or is it possible it may just be 5-6 weeks or something


----------



## MuffinMan1 (6 May 2011)

Cheers Ildanach,
Would I be better off not mentioning the issue of emmigrating so as it isn't 100% certain.


----------



## niceoneted (6 May 2011)

What efforts have you made or are you making in finding alternative employment?


----------



## MuffinMan1 (6 May 2011)

I've handed my CV in to various recruitment agencies and could prove I'm applying to alot of companies in my hometown


----------



## MuffinMan1 (8 May 2011)

Also quick question if I got my employer to avoid saying I left voluntarily would that help?
What could I ask employer and is it possible they could get in trouble?


----------



## Ildánach (9 May 2011)

MuffinMan1 said:


> Also quick question if I got my employer to avoid saying I left voluntarily would that help?
> What could I ask employer and is it possible they could get in trouble?



This would be social welfare fraud.


----------



## MuffinMan1 (10 May 2011)

Thanks for that as I wouldn't want to have that on my conscience.
Can I ask though does anyone know the history of how they act in Social Welfare? When they say up to 9 weeks, does anyone ever get 9 weeks or is it possible just to get 4/5 weeks etc?
Has anyone ever heard of any cases?

Also can anyone advise me would my stamps be effected and what should I do in order to protect them?


----------



## MuffinMan1 (10 May 2011)

Can anyone with knowledge of previous case let me know etc. 

Also jus noticed I've lost my SW card. I've never claimed with it but is it easy to replace.


----------



## Ildánach (10 May 2011)

As other posters have said, it is up to the individual officer (or appeals officer if you go to appeal) to decide on the length of the disqualification.  Plenty of people get disqualifications for less than the 9 weeks, plenty of people get disqualified for the full period.

I don't think there's anyway to protect your PRSI contributions for the disqualification period, other than getting a job of course.


----------



## MuffinMan1 (10 May 2011)

Oh right thank you because I wasn't sure is it a simple 9weeks or nothing choice. 

And thanks for that, I was just told I had to sign immediately to protect my stamps or else I loose them


----------

